# Bubble-Eye Infection?



## Sky Doll (Apr 15, 2009)

About a week ago my brother's Bubble-eye goldfish got it's bubble torn off, not popped but completely torn off. At first I thought maybe another fish had ripped it off but the edges were clean and the cheek was floating around the tank (if another had ravaged it it should have been shredded and not in such good condition, I mean...the cheek that was floating around).

At first I just put some stress coat and freshwater aquarium salt (with a 60% water change) but yesterday I thought it was dead. It was wedged behind the filter and while my brother was gone I figured I'd fish it out, flush the poor thing, and run to the store for a new one.

But as I put the net in to get it, it started squirming...it's entire cheek was sucked inside the vents in the filter! Now I suspect this may be what happened to the first cheek.

Anyways...I was able to gradually get his cheek out, it wasn't gone or popped; although red and irritated looking. But as I was freeing him up I noticed the other cheek that had already shown some decent signs of healing (no bleeding, the other fish weren't picking at it, and the skin started to look more...normal), had a black coloring around the outside. I thought this may be signs of an infection...so I separated him from the others so it hopefully hasn't/won't spread to the other fish.

I'm keeping it in a five gallon aquarium for now, try to change around 50% of the water every couple of weeks, add some freshwater aquarium salt with each change, and some stress coat. I haven't used any medications yet 'cause I don't have anything to help with infections. But I do have Jungle Parasite clear and QuICK Cure (from when I had a Betta, it was located in a different aquarium).

The aquarium the goldfish was kept in hasn't ever encountered any problems, sicknesses, or parasites before.

So, I'm just wondering if anyone can tell me what it is or if it sounds like an infection and if it is, what I can use to help with an infection.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Salt & cleanliness will do wonders, ( make it 50% each week instead of two weeks ) but you might want to add something called "MelaFix" as well.

Bubble eyes are delicate and need special consideration, as you have seen. Try putting a sponge sleeve over the filter intake to keep this from happening again.


----------

